

Gulp, Grunt, Whatever - bevacqua
http://blog.ponyfoo.com/2014/01/09/gulp-grunt-whatever

======
posabsolute
The article pretty much represent what I think too.

Why jQuery is so much used even today? It's in big part because of the very
low level of entry.

Grunt for most teams is a config file that manage front-end builds, you go at
the end of the file you have all the tasks available for that project.

It's easy to understand & it's solid.

Is there a place for gulp? Probably, node.js dev teams will love it, but in
teams that are more traditional I think grunt will win.

